# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Si bëhet bashkimi familjar në SHBA/USA?

## DhArMa

Koheve te fundit kam bere ca aplikime per persona te familjes nepermjet bashkimit familjar por nuk e di sesi do te eci, e kam fjalen sa kohe do te zgjas procedura per anetaret e familjes te vijne ketej. Sipas Buletinit te vizave thuhet me shume se 9 vite te presesh te marresh numer vize emigranti per shembull, green card holder ta marre gruan apo femijet mbi/nen 21, ose american citizen qe aplikon per prinder, femije mbi/nen moshe edhe vella/moter. Nqs ndonjeri nga ju ka kaluar nje procedure te ketille, sa kohe ju ka zgjatur? Them qe do te ndihmoje edhe te tjeret qe jane duke pritur rezultate te ketilla. 

Faleminderit!  :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

nese je american citizen .. dhe vendos te marresh familjen ketej . like mother , sister , brother etc ... nuk merr me shume se 3 vjet .. 

mua nuk me mori jo me shume se 3 muaj mbas aplikimit ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cofferati

Po kerkoj sqarime se kush eshte baze per tu konsideruar koha e procesit apo numri i vizave qe jane te gatshme per aplikantet....Mendoj se koha e procesit eshte dhe ata qe jane citizen kane perparesi...por dhe aty kohzgjatja ka ndryshime....Umm pink girl gezohem per ty por kjo eshte per ata qe jane citizen dhe marrin prinderit e jo vice versa ose vellain apo motren....Procesi zgjat nga 6 deri ne nje vit....

----------


## DhArMa

BAshkimi familjar per prinderit me mori nje vit e 2 muaj, nga american citizen. 

Koha e procesimit eshte nga momenti qe apliko me I-130 deri kur ben adjustment of status ose merr vizen.

----------


## s0ni

Pershendetje, dhe une do nis te bej letrat per dajat dhe xhaxhallaret  (prinderit i kam ketu dhe jane bere american citizen).
Pyetja ime eshte c'fare forme duhet te aplikoj? I-130 dharma apo dicka tjeter?

----------


## Cofferati

> BAshkimi familjar per prinderit me mori nje vit e 2 muaj, nga american citizen. 
> 
> Koha e procesimit eshte nga momenti qe apliko me I-130 deri kur ben adjustment of status ose merr vizen.


Une nuk e kam fjalen per procesim por per proces.....Tani respektohet rregulli qe eshte anywhere from 6 up to a year apo hajde se i shesin vizat me 20k per cope?Me fal por edhe punetoret e departamentit nuk dijne te flasin anglisht....Si mund te rekrutosh ruse apo dreqi e merr vesh se cfar qe ti pergjigjet kerkesave te qytetareve amerikane??Departamenti nuk mund te behet aol me baze ne bangalore indi....Eshte Amerike e jo Afrike...

----------


## DhArMa

> Pershendetje, dhe une do nis te bej letrat per dajat dhe xhaxhallaret  (prinderit i kam ketu dhe jane bere american citizen).
> Pyetja ime eshte c'fare forme duhet te aplikoj? I-130 dharma apo dicka tjeter?



Fillimisht behet aplikimi me I-130 , edhe pastaj me vone kur te aprovohet te sjellin dokumentat vete ato se cfare duhet te besh, por  hapi i pare eshte ai. 
Megjithese kohet e fundit e lexova qe duhet te presesh te behet numri i vizes CURRENT qe te marresh pergjigje po apo jo, gje qe eshte idjotllek. link

----------


## DhArMa

To be eligible to sponsor a relative to immigrate to the United States you must meet the following criteria:

You must be a citizen or a lawful permanent resident of the United States and be able to provide documentation proving your status.

You must prove that you can support your relative at 125% above the mandated poverty line. Click here to find out more information about meeting this criteria and filing the Affidavit of Support. 

If you are a US Citizen you may petition for the following foreign national relatives to immigrate to the United States; however you must be able to provide proof of the relationships:

Husband or wife; 
Unmarried child under 21 years old; 
Unmarried son or daughter over 21; 
Married son or daughter of any age; 
Brother or sister, if you are at least 21 years old; or 
Parent, if you are at least 21 years old. 


If you are a lawful permanent resident you may petition for the following foreign national relatives to immigrate to the United States; however you must be able to provide proof of the relationships:

Husband or wife; or 
Unmarried son or daughter of any age.


To be eligible for lawful permanent residence based on a family relationship you must meet the following criteria:


You must have a relative who is a United States citizen or a lawful permanent resident of the United States who can provide documentation proving their status and is willing to sponsor you for lawful permanent residency by filing the I-130, Petition for Alien Relative.

Your relative must prove they can support you by providing documentation that their income is 125% above the mandated poverty line for their family, including you and all other sponsored family members. Click here to find out more information about meeting this criteria and filing the Affidavit of Support. 

If your relative is a US Citizen and they can legally prove you share one of the following relationships, you may be eligible for lawful permanent residency, please see below for preference category information.

Husband or wife; 
child under 21 years old; 
Unmarried son or daughter over 21; 
Married son or daughter of any age; 
Brother or sister if you are at least 21 years old; or 
Parents if you are at least 21 years old.

If your relative is a lawful permanent resident and they can legally prove you share one of the following relationships, you may be eligible for lawful permanent residence, please see below for preference category information:

Husband or wife; or 
Unmarried son or daughter of any age.

----------


## Di68

> You must prove that you can support your relative at 125% above the mandated poverty line.


Ne baze te c'kriteri percaktohet ky 125% mbi linjen e varferise?

----------


## Cofferati

Atehere kur vizat jane te gatshme njerezit mund te vijne ketu....E kjo mund te zgjase pa nje kohe te caktuar qe eshte ne kundershtim me rregullin qe eshte 6 muah deri ne nje vit....Mendoje kur citizenat presin mbi nje vit ata qe jane me greencard duhet ta harrojne kete proces pasi deri sa tu vije rradha ata jane bere citizen dy here....I kam derguar nje leter ku kerkoj shpjegime pasi nuk ka justifikime per te vazhduar me tezen se kur jane vizat e gatshme dhe kete muaj po procesohet kjo date e etj...Shkurt muhabetit citizenat automatikisht bashkohen me nje proces kohor dhe jo  ate qe e kane vene per te gjithe kategorite...Pse??Sepse aplikimi e vjeter i perket kategorise tjeter dhe keshtu aplikimi i ri ka nje kohe tjeter dhe per kete aresye duhet zbatuar ligji qe e ka te qarte sesa zgjat ky proces....Nje vit eshte mese i mjaftueshem dhe nuk toleroj asnje dite me teper....

----------


## DhArMa

Qe te behesh sponsor i nje personi duhet te kesh nje sasi te caktuar te ardhurash vjetore. 
Zakonisht eshte diku mbi $15,000, perndryshe duhet te gjesh edhe nje person tjeter qe co-sign, per sponsor.

Ketu  ke tabelen e 125% of poverty line. Kjo eshte e llogaritur ne mvaresi te personave te familjes edhe te personave qe sponsorizon.

----------


## Di68

Flm Dharma, informacioni ne tabele ishte shume i vlefshem.

----------


## DhArMa

> Flm Dharma, informacioni ne tabele ishte shume i vlefshem.


Anytime  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fioreal

Do desha nje ndihme prej atyre qe kane pasur nje histori te tille ose kane degjuar dhe dine sado pak per bashkimin familjar ne U.S.A Personi qe eshte i interesuar ka qe prej vitit 2000 qe eshte emigrant si fitues i llotarise amerikane.Dhe qe prej 2002 i martuar me nje femije dhe deri me tani ska arritur te mare familjen.Pasi eshte interesuar ne zyrat e emigracionit i kane thene qe duhet te marresh pasaporten dhe problemi qe s'eshte pajisur me pasaporte eshte sepse nuk ka mbushur 3 vjet pune te siguruar.Tani kam degjuar se mund te bashkohesh me ane te green card por se di nese eshte e vertete a ka ndonje ligj te tille?Desha ndonje informacion kush di dicka sepse kjo familje ka nevoje per ndihme..

----------


## Me^bind

> Do desha nje ndihme prej atyre qe kane pasur nje histori te tille ose kane degjuar dhe dine sado pak per bashkimin familjar ne U.S.A Personi qe eshte i interesuar ka qe prej vitit 2000 qe eshte emigrant si fitues i llotarise amerikane.Dhe qe prej 2002 i martuar me nje femije dhe deri me tani ska arritur te mare familjen.Pasi eshte interesuar ne zyrat e emigracionit i kane thene qe duhet te marresh pasaporten dhe problemi qe s'eshte pajisur me pasaporte eshte sepse nuk ka mbushur 3 vjet pune te siguruar.Tani kam degjuar se mund te bashkohesh me ane te green card por se di nese eshte e vertete a ka ndonje ligj te tille?Desha ndonje informacion kush di dicka sepse kjo familje ka nevoje per ndihme..


Une nuk e di si veprohet ne  kete rastsepse se kam degjuar qe mund te besh bashkim familjar, duke qen me  greencart.


p.s per ato persona qe kan nevoj per te ardhur ne usa me dokumenta. eshte nje mundesi  qe  e  ofrojne disa persona qe njof.

Mundesia eshte vetem per  gjinin femerore nga mosha  18 deri ne moshen 30.  kohe zgjatja e dokumentave  zgjat 3 muaj per ti mare, e  cila ndodh ne baze te marteses. per ata qe duan me shum informacion mund te me kontaktojne ne privat. cdo gje ehste e sakt dhe behen ne baze te procedurave ligjore  dhe legale ne baze te ligjit amerikan.

me kontaktoni ne privat, kushdo qe ka nje te aferm shoqe apo dike qe njef dhe ka nevoje   te vije ne usa ne menyre legale  kundrejt  nje shkolle apo  qendrimit legal.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

8 vjet ne USA me greencard dhe akoma nuk ka marre pashaporten?Dicka nuk shkon me ate ,me beso.Cilat jane punet e siguruara??Mos do te thuash qe ka punuar ne te zez gjithe kohes?Sqarohu me mire Jemi bere ekspert ne emigracion.Aq shume veta kemi marre kendej  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Anxhi*

> Mundesia eshte vetem per gjinin femerore nga mosha 18 deri ne moshen 30. kohe zgjatja e dokumentave zgjat 3 muaj per ti mare, e cila ndodh ne baze te marteses. per ata qe duan me shum informacion mund te me kontaktojne ne privat. cdo gje ehste e sakt dhe behen ne baze te procedurave ligjore dhe legale ne baze te ligjit amerikan.
> 
> me kontaktoni ne privat, kushdo qe ka nje te aferm shoqe apo dike qe njef dhe ka nevoje te vije ne usa ne menyre legale kundrejt nje shkolle apo qendrimit legal.


Ketij po qe i them biznes online une!  :pa dhembe:

----------


## fioreal

> 8 vjet ne USA me greencard dhe akoma nuk ka marre pashaporten?Dicka nuk shkon me ate ,me beso.Cilat jane punet e siguruara??Mos do te thuash qe ka punuar ne te zez gjithe kohes?Sqarohu me mire Jemi bere ekspert ne emigracion.Aq shume veta kemi marre kendej


Problemi eshte se gjithmone ka qendruar andej jo me shume 6-8 muaj dhe mund te plotesohen jo me shume se 4 vjet pune e siguruar.Ne nje moment i kane derguar dok per interviste dhe ai ne ate kohe ka qene ne Shqiperi.

----------


## zanzi52

I lutem anetaret e ketij forumi t'me keshillojne ....puna eshte se djali im qe jetone SHBA e ka pas ba kerkesen per bashkim familjar per ne dy prindet e tij para 6 muejsh dhe kerkesa asht kethye pozitive  dhe tashti deri jame duke shkrue me lajmroi se ka mbrijte edhe vizat .....me keshilloni ata qe dijne urgjentisht çka duhet me pergatit prej dokumentacionit ..harrova te ceki ma nalte se jetoi ne Prishtine e nuk di Ambasada e ketujit a ka fillue me dhane vizat apo duhet ne Shkupe.....i lutem gjithe forumistet t'me ndihmoje me keshilla si t'ja baje qe te jeme sa ma pergaditun......pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## bAsKiA

Tung tung,
Une jetoj ne Chicago, SHBA. Me informatat qe i kame une, ambasada e SHBA ne Prishtine ende nuk jep viza. Duhet me shku ne Shkup per viza. Dokumentacione, sa di une duhet me pru pasoshin e kosoves me vete, poashtu dokumente si certifikata e lindjes, disa gjera prej policisse se kosoves per me kqyr rekorded e qisi sene nese nuk i ke dorzhuar ende. Por me te keshillu edhe me mire, shko ne ambasaden amerikane ne Prishtine dhe kerko ndihme, apo djalil le te flet me njerz te emigracionit ne USA dhe ata i tregojn detajet per keto gjera

Hajde ishalla me fat...

----------

